# Lovers and Experts, of the Simpsons



## Dalia

Hello, I am a passionate of the Simpsons so I propose a little game just find the answer on characters or episodes, etc.







So I start with this music playing in an episode of the Simpsons



I ask you what season and what episode?

And what happens when the song plays?


----------



## Marion Morrison

"The tune has been featured in four episodes of _The Simpsons_: "The Otto Show", "Team Homer", "Sunday, Cruddy Sunday", and "Natural Born Kissers"."

Which episode did you have in mind?


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> "The tune has been featured in four episodes of _The Simpsons_: "The Otto Show", "Team Homer", "Sunday, Cruddy Sunday", and "Natural Born Kissers"."
> 
> Which episode did you have in mind?



The song plays in other episodes? me it is this one "The Otto Show"
Here :


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The tune has been featured in four episodes of _The Simpsons_: "The Otto Show", "Team Homer", "Sunday, Cruddy Sunday", and "Natural Born Kissers"."
> 
> Which episode did you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The song plays in other episodes? me it is this one "The Otto Show"
> Here :
Click to expand...


LOL.  Homer is oblivious.

Now I feel old because I remember Homer going: "C'mon boy, jump off the table, I'll catch you." That's why Bart's head is flat.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The tune has been featured in four episodes of _The Simpsons_: "The Otto Show", "Team Homer", "Sunday, Cruddy Sunday", and "Natural Born Kissers"."
> 
> Which episode did you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The song plays in other episodes? me it is this one "The Otto Show"
> Here :
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Homer is oblivious.
> 
> Now I feel old because I remember Homer going: "C'mon boy, jump off the table, I'll catch you." That's why Bart's head is flat.
Click to expand...

We just have to love Homer 

A other one to find. Which Season, épisode.


----------



## Dalia

What is your favorite episode of The Simpsons?


----------

